# glibc downgrade

## schachti

Bevor ich mich selbst in's Unglück stürze: Ist mit größeren Problemen zu rechnen, wenn ich meine glibc von 2.7 auf 2.6.1 downgrade?

----------

## schachti

ok, ich habe mir die Frage gerade selbst beantwortet - wenn man das probiert, sollte man vorher mit quickpkg ein Binärpaket erstellen.   :Wink: 

----------

## Aldo

Was mich jetzt interessiert: Gibt es einen Grund für das Downgrade?

Funktioniert irgendetwas nicht mit 2.7?

----------

## schachti

capi4k-utils läßt sich mit glibc 2.7 nicht kompilieren...

----------

## Finswimmer

Und gab es Probleme?

Dürfte ja nur Probleme geben, wenn mir der neuen Version der gcc übersetzt worden ist?

Tobi

----------

## schachti

Es gab Probleme - es lief nämlich gar nichts mehr. Jeder Befehl wurde mit einem "Command not found" bedacht. Gut, dass ich vorher ein Binärpaket der alten neuen glibc gebaut habe.   :Wink: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

Wie hast du den Downgrade denn gemacht? ich wollte vor einiger Zeit mal von Testing auf Stable wechseln und da ist emerge beim Downgrade der glibc mit der Meldung ausgestiegen, dass ein Downgrade der glibc prinzipiell nicht gemacht wird.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Wie hast du den Downgrade denn gemacht? ich wollte vor einiger Zeit mal von Testing auf Stable wechseln und da ist emerge beim Downgrade der glibc mit der Meldung ausgestiegen, dass ein Downgrade der glibc prinzipiell nicht gemacht wird.

 

Testing -> Stable: Alle Pakete in die package.keywords eintragen und in make.conf ~x86 -> x86 und warten.

Ab und zu kannst du ein Programm drüberlaufen lassen, was /etc aufräumt.

Alles andere geht nicht!

Tobi

----------

